# Experience with Green/Red Tiger Lotus? Is it more trouble than its worth?



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

I was thinking about maybe putting some of this in my 10 gallon tanks to differentiate and vary the appearance of my tanks. I think they are attractive and the leaves would provide a great natural hiding spot as well as add color and contrast.

I have read that it can tend to explode in growth and to keep it from spreading I need to chop back surface runners and trim back leaves as well as contain the root system However I've heard it softens water? 

So far my pros and cons are this:

Pros:
Broad Leaves provide excellent hiding place without harming fins.
Attractive to the eye
Easy to grow (as far as online sources state)
Softens water?
Underwater leaves only reach about 4-5 inches in diameter
Can be stunted by blue light?

Cons:
Can choke out other plants via root system if not contained
Can take over aquarium by self seeding
Surface pads can reach 12 inches in diameter in sunlight.
Needs to be trimmed back a lot

I'd like to hear good and bad experiences with this plant so I can decide whether or not this plant is worth my time or if I should stick to Telanthra Cardinalis or investigate some other red plants to add some contrast.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

I have these in 2-6gal and 1-20 gal. I put then in the corner of the tank, and have been trimming them when the leaves start to reach to top. So far so good. I also have some bacopa floating over them, and this is one plant I have been able to keep - lol. Marshawn uses one of the big leaves to sorta of lay on while he rests his head in the bacopa...he looks like he is just comfy


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

How much space do they take up? It's not a huge factor but I like to plan around the space the plant takes up.


----------



## Islandgaliam (Jan 27, 2014)

This is it in my 20gal; this pic shows about 1/4 or so of the tank. I planted it a month ago from the bulb. Not sure how much more will grow, but I have trimmed at least 6 leaves that went to the top.


----------

